# Team Xecuter Production Problems



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

Alot Of Suppliers Were Promised To Recive Stock Today So They Can Ship to Customers Before July 10th Snd This Is The So Called Second Batch.

For Some Odd Reason They Claim Production Issues And Will be Delayed Till The End Of The Month, Just Today
I Guess We Will See Others Rise Now Like Team Matrix.

What A Shame Honestly


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 6, 2018)

Or there is this up and coming from Team Rebug!


----------



## scroeffie (Jul 6, 2018)

andyhappypants said:


> Or there is this up and coming from Team Rebug!


is that a modchip ?


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

Yea Im Voting For The Mod Chip Time Now.

My trinket is on the way ill install it untill rebug releases the chip.

but honestly why cancel the second batch on its initial release date for suppliers.

and move to the end of july.

Good Luck Xecuter You Killed Yourself 

btw i own an Sx Pro Already, but what is happeneing is fishy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



scroeffie said:


> is that a modchip ?


yea internal and no rcm bull crap, eveything automatic 

perfect to be honest


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> Yea Im Voting For The Mod Chip Time Now.
> 
> My trinket is on the way ill install it untill rebug releases the chip.
> 
> ...


and where can i preorder it?


----------



## andyhappypants (Jul 6, 2018)

Nowhere yet, Its still in early production but sounds like it could tick all the boxes! Lets just hope there is no brick code or stolen code


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

Honestly Tx Are Making A Joke Out Of ThemSelf

Old team Wouldnt Have Faced Something Like This.


----------



## garyopa (Jul 6, 2018)

No problems.  just takes time to mass assembly bunch more.

Demand was faster than estimated. 

20k was first batch with 10k reserved.  

All 30k was gone over a week ago.

Going to take 2 weeks more to finish the next batch of 30k.


----------



## Wiiunator (Jul 6, 2018)

Wow 30k is a pretty impressive number!


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

honestly i think its time to release the mod chips and sell them alone and bundle some with licence.

besides that TX is going to kill themselves
with rebug comming out and matrix.
i myself canceled a bulk order


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 6, 2018)

Its a soldered modchip vs a solderless solution, they are in no real trouble.
And the matrix thing is probably 3+ months away (thats if its even real, whole thing looked real fishy, maybe its just me)


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

well the trinket works as an external loader as well.
just wait till a chineese plant catches one and replicates it.

xecuter wont be losing for the os thats for sure they support it well.

for my other switch i actually got a licence and ordered a trinket, not hard to install really, and easy to flash


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> Yea Im Voting For The Mod Chip Time Now.
> 
> My trinket is on the way ill install it untill rebug releases the chip.
> 
> ...


perfect for a very low number of people who are willing to open their switches and do soldering. The vast majority will not buy it.

Why does it seem like people are just looking for things to complain about?  Do you even know about previous TX sales figures? I'm pretty sure SX-PRO has far exceeded launch sales of any of their other products.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xandroz said:


> Alot Of Suppliers Were Promised To Recive Stock Today So They Can Ship to Customers Before July 10th Snd This Is The So Called Second Batch.
> 
> For Some Odd Reason They Claim Production Issues And Will be Delayed Till The End Of The Month, Just Today
> I Guess We Will See Others Rise Now Like Team Matrix.
> ...


Where are you getting your information from? The so called second batch? 

"2nd batch is sold out - Has been received by us. Thursday we start packing. Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders. We don't know if we can get all orders out on Friday, if not then it will be Monday. 
3rd batch - is sold out. It is on its way! We are on track to start shipping orders around July 12th 
4th Batch is open - There is a part shortage so batch 4 would ship around the end of July or start of August."


----------



## Reecey (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> honestly i think its time to release the mod chips and sell them alone and bundle some with licence.
> 
> besides that TX is going to kill themselves
> with rebug comming out and matrix.
> i myself canceled a bulk order


I don’t think TX will be particularly worried about your “bulk order” cancellation with 30k gone a week ago! Nor your jumped up modchips with your I ruined my switch soldering the damn thing together! In fact I’m very worried, you might put TX out of business cancelling your bulk order and by the sounds of it how many did you order? “2”.. 
Edit: he still bought a pro early regardless of his modchip humping!


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 6, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> perfect for a very low number of people who are willing to open their switches and do soldering. The vast majority will not buy it.
> 
> Why does it seem like people are just looking for things to complain about?  Do you even know about previous TX sales figures? I'm pretty sure SX-PRO has far exceeded launch sales of any of their other products.
> 
> ...




Our batch, and their batch are 2 different things. 
Our 2nd batch is actually still part of our first orders from them. They just had to split up the shipments


----------



## scroeffie (Jul 6, 2018)

installing a modchip voids waranty ?
i dont like opening up my switch would be cool if you could install this in the dock part but thats not possible
so tv os is a better option for me because of waranty and easy use plug and play
what are the pros and cons modchip vs sx os ?


----------



## leerz (Jul 6, 2018)

andyhappypants said:


> Nowhere yet, Its still in early production but sounds like it could tick all the boxes! Lets just hope there is no brick code or stolen code


this is just a payload sender, kinda like how trinket m0 with samd chips


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> Alot Of Suppliers Were Promised To Recive Stock Today So They Can Ship to Customers Before July 10th Snd This Is The So Called Second Batch.
> 
> For Some Odd Reason They Claim Production Issues And Will be Delayed Till The End Of The Month, Just Today
> I Guess We Will See Others Rise Now Like Team Matrix.
> ...


Can you try at least to remove auto caps? I dont want to be an ass... but i cant read any of that ,my eyes hurts.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 6, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Our batch, and their batch are 2 different things.
> Our 2nd batch is actually still part of our first orders from them. They just had to split up the shipments


Good, hope that means that my order in the second batch comes in a few days at most. Today is Friday the 6th. I expect mine at the absolute latest the 13th. Ordered it the 4 or 5th of June, so I was in the 2nd batch.
Man though, there are soo many orders. Who'd have guessed that piracy sells. Resellers have their work cut out for them.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 6, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> Our batch, and their batch are 2 different things.
> Our 2nd batch is actually still part of our first orders from them. They just had to split up the shipments


Hi there. Thanks Modchips I got my sx-pro and is working wonderfully. I will need to buy a second license when I get my second switch back from Nintendo.


----------



## matias3ds (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> Alot Of Suppliers Were Promised To Recive Stock Today So They Can Ship to Customers Before July 10th Snd This Is The So Called Second Batch.
> 
> For Some Odd Reason They Claim Production Issues And Will be Delayed Till The End Of The Month, Just Today
> I Guess We Will See Others Rise Now Like Team Matrix.
> ...


Sx Os just a license number , why waiting so long and paying more ??? I have the software and works great


----------



## mattytrog (Jul 6, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> Yea Im Voting For The Mod Chip Time Now.
> 
> My trinket is on the way ill install it untill rebug releases the chip.
> 
> ...



Just hope it is 100% getting switch into RCM mode or those who have looked after their fuses will be super pissed off!


----------



## Xandroz (Jul 6, 2018)

im getting my info from my supplier in china, who was supposed to get it today and he didnt and was told yo wait till 30th.

most of my customers canceled and bought the os.

im not saying xecuter are losing money, but they are shifting to selling os licence for now untill the pro ships out, and my guess by then tabao will have a replica injector and people will either buy the os or use atmosphere with it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 6, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Hi there. Thanks Modchips I got my sx-pro and is working wonderfully. I will need to buy a second license when I get my second switch back from Nintendo.


I’m curious, what happened to your second switch?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 6, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’m curious, what happened to your second switch?


well my second switch was actually my first. then when i got the sx-pro i kept getting the boot.dat? error and after a lot of troubleshooting turns out the sd card reader was faulty. If i pressed on the kickstand behind the switch it would prompt the message "sd card has been removed" so i bought another switch which i'm using now and sent the other to nintendo to repair.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 6, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> well my second switch was actually my first. then when i got the sx-pro i kept getting the boot.dat? error and after a lot of troubleshooting turns out the sd card reader was faulty. If i pressed on the kickstand behind the switch it would prompt the message "sd card has been removed" so i bought another switch which i'm using now and sent the other to nintendo to repair.


Oh right. I saw your thread about that, but I never followed it to see the resolution.


----------

